
Google Follows Amazon Web Services into On-Demand Supercomputing - pma
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/09/09/google-follows-amazon-web-services-into-on-demand-supercomputing/?&moduleDetail=section-news-1&action=click&contentCollection=Technology&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article
======
absolutenumber
Competition is good for everyone as almost everybody(developer) benefits from
lower prices.More Iaas and Paas need to compete with Google and AWS too.

